# Waitrose Chicken & Spinach Pasta Bake



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

400g Pack (Per Pack) =

Protein - 63.2g

Carbs - 32.8g

Fat - 13.6g

700g Pack (Per Pack) =

Protein - 110.6g

Carbs - 57.4g

Fat - 23.8g

It tastes really nice as well.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

how much?

we havent got a waitrose round here,


----------



## Tuna_boi (Oct 30, 2004)

wow looks like the ****,,,How much is that harry???I buy the Tesco healthy living meals and add a tin of Tuna to them..Get five for £4..


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Tuna_boi said:


> wow looks like the ****,,,How much is that harry???I buy the Tesco healthy living meals and add a tin of Tuna to them..Get five for £4..


Be careful with that, as the healthy living meals often contain a lot of trans fats and hidden sugars.

It could well be the same with the waitrose ones too.

I always stick to stuff that has only one ingredient listed (such as oats, rice, tuna etc). You know what you're getting then


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

waitrose, whats that? where can you get that from?

Im the same tuna boi, but i try to elimanate those ready meals right out of my diet as much as i can. I doubt very much if the nutritional info is right on some of those meals. Some of them just dont seem right?


----------



## Tuna_boi (Oct 30, 2004)

Yeh btw hows the diet going Killer??I have to eat the ready meals, just dont have the time to prepare proper meals all the time.


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

There about £3 for small & £5 for large, I have to agree with KK I'm not 100% convinced the breakdown is as they say but if it is it's a good split for a pre-packed meal and handy when in a rush etc....


----------

